
Show HN: Timist for iOS – A time tracker with customisable sessions and breaks - startingpoint
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/timist-focus-time-tracker/id1464570033?ls=1
======
startingpoint
Hi HN, Benedict the developer here.

Timist is an app for iOS that combines time-tracking with a Pomodoro-inspired
session and break system.

You can use it as a productivity tool to keep your mind at the top of its game
by switching between sessions with deep focus and short breaks. All the while,
Timist also lets you track your time.

The app was originally launched in the summer of last year, but never made it
to HN and has evolved quite a bit since then. It's free to download and use
(with an optional subscription).

Let me know what you think!

------
stephenr
I can’t see it from browsing the page quickly, does this support exporting (ie
to import time tracking data into a tool for generating invoices)?

------
rusinov
Congrats on the launch, would provide feedback after some time using the app,
but so far everything looks great.

